# How 2 Use Airtel Live 4 Accessing Net



## Aft3rlife (Jun 13, 2006)

*How 2 Use Airtel Live 4 Accessing Net*

*Requirement:-*

1. a net browser preferably Opera.
2. nokia symbian phone, preferably s60 series(coz i never tried it on sony or any other series )
3. patience (this is the most important thing )

*Procedure:-*

1. Go to ur connection settings and make a new internet profile using the default settings of airtel live. name that new profile as nything(i name it banks); change the home page of that profile to nything u like, be it *aft3rlife.airtelworld.com or nything.

2. Go to ur Opera browser and set the default connection as AIRTEL LIVE. this is the original settings u recieed thru airtel.

3. Go to the services(in n6600) and Web(N6630) and change the default profile for connection as Aft3rlife(the duplicate profile).

**Note: always make sure that ur access point is airtelfun.com

*Apply:-*

1. Open Opera and u will see that homepage of Airtel Live is opened. Minimize the application.

2. Now open web using Banks(the duplicate Profile) and u wil see that two gprs connections will work simultaneously and at the web or the services page it will show "Unable to connect" or any error. well thats the signal of ur success.

3. Simply go on the Opera with web on and open any site u want for free. No Charges No nothing.

These settings work in TamilNadu on pre-paid connections with just Airtel-Live activated. it can also work in various states by some minor changes(never tried as yet)

IF THIS REALLY HELPED YOU, PLZ DONT FORGET TO ADD REPUTATION FOR FUTURE POSTING


----------



## Aft3rlife (Jun 13, 2006)

nope i will soon post how to access net on PC using Airtel Live...


----------



## sanju (Jun 13, 2006)

waiting.........
for pc


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 18, 2006)

Works like a charm =) Can it be automated in any way? I mean starting both web and opera etc... the effect.


----------



## Aft3rlife (Jun 19, 2006)

nope it cant be dude


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 19, 2006)

Ok and what about using the inbox for mails and a messenger? Can that be possible 

Or is this restricted only to browsing ?

*repped =)*


----------



## gdatuk (Jun 19, 2006)

can it also be used for post paid connection?


----------



## gdatuk (Jun 19, 2006)

where do u people find all this funda man?
simply amazing....
IT WORKS....KUDOS dude


----------



## joshi_ban (Jun 19, 2006)

Really works MAN
thanks


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 19, 2006)

^ ^
Why dont you try things properly before rating them as "FLOP IDEA" eh? Post count?


----------



## joshi_ban (Jun 19, 2006)

is there any way to use Agile Messenger in the cell and MSN in pc with airtel connection????


----------



## Aft3rlife (Jun 19, 2006)

well trying to find a way out to use MSN and agile messenger....


----------



## joshi_ban (Jun 19, 2006)

Aft3rlife said:
			
		

> well trying to find a way out to use MSN and agile messenger....



Yahoo messenger works by using the Proxy, but in MSN it automatically detects from internet explorer setting, and it doesnot work,

guys should look for the cheat to use agile also...

Damn, Amazing, the speed is also similar with MO and Airtel live...

WoW! saving of 150 per month......

I can talk 15 more minutes wit my MOM per month with the saving of 150. 

Thanks a lot


----------



## aryayush (Jun 19, 2006)

Has anyone tried it on a Sony Ericsson phone?


----------



## meetashwin_16 (Jun 20, 2006)

hi,
     I have SE W550i.Any1 tried on that.Bytheway I tried & got following difficulties.
            Firstly I installed Opera mini.But it does not works with Live if we try to enter that site then it tells that u have no internet connection.So i have to use My phone`s browser to start live but has not got minimise so how can i make 2 connections working by selecting duplicate profile.I amfrom Dhule (Maharashtra).
      Plzz ay1 facing same prob or got success then post it here.
  Thanks in advance.


----------



## joshi_ban (Jun 20, 2006)

these tricks are for SMART fones dude, Nokia rocks on these aspects....

Guys Switch on to Nokia for these advantages,,,,

WoW!!!


----------



## meetashwin_16 (Jun 20, 2006)

hey joshi,
        This is not at all fair OK.
 U nokia Freak I will soon post the method for SONY ERICSSON.
 I am just near to solve the problem.
    Ok anyways THANKS To aftrlife.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 20, 2006)

Duh smart phone? Nah it just needs Opera, and 550i is a good phone.


----------



## montsa007 (Jun 20, 2006)

airtel waale itne harami hai mera airtel gprs ek mahine tak activate nahin hua

airtel is stupid man so choose hutch instant activation


----------



## aryayush (Jun 20, 2006)

Hutch charges for usage and that is a big no-no.


----------



## amritpal2489 (Jun 21, 2006)

search for "airtel * hack" on google and you will get loads of info.
replace the * with any airtel service (live/gprs/mms/sms etc.)


----------



## cyrux (Jul 11, 2006)

i just tried using this.. when connected through opera it says you are not allowed to use existing resource .. have they blocked it ?


----------



## Pathik (Jul 11, 2006)

wich trick r u trying to use.. 2apn or mms trick


----------



## cyrux (Jul 12, 2006)

WEll i was just trying to browse from mobile using airtel live. but opera couldnt connect to airtel live

Bump...somebody respond.. is this thing still working..i cant get through on 6681


----------



## sude (Jul 16, 2006)

hey aft3rlife i use a Nokia6030 handset and i bought it for this surfing net only... would u or any digit forum user please inform me on how to surf net on 6030. what are the steps...

i hav already downloaded opera mini on my mobile...

i have hutch bangalore (karnataka) prepaid connection.

please write the steps for a successful web browsing on nok6030...

-waiting for a reply

-SUDE


----------



## Pathik (Jul 16, 2006)

@sude the 2apn trick wont work on ur s40 fone as it cant make dual conn..
also the mms trick has stopped working...
so u can surf the net on ur pc after activating IGPRS ie MO..


----------



## sude (Jul 21, 2006)

thnx pathiks for the info but what is "IGPRS ie, MO...".
do u mean the normal GPRS Connection or something else .
please elaborate...

-SUDE


----------



## Venom (Jul 21, 2006)

Isnt IGPRS - Industrial GPRS?



			
				cyrux said:
			
		

> WEll i was just trying to browse from mobile using airtel live. but opera couldnt connect to airtel live
> 
> Bump...somebody respond.. is this thing still working..i cant get through on 6681


Works fine here on 6681 too.


----------



## cyrux (Jul 23, 2006)

FIne its not working here in hyd atleast


----------



## reddick (Jul 29, 2006)

I got N70 n I tried this method:

I make two profiles.Even first one's name is 'Airtel Live!' but i have changed it's homepage.Second one's name is 'TouchTel' n it's homepage is also fake  First i press '0' to get WAP access which comes blank...Then i open 'Opera' in my phone n after 5-6 tries i get access to all websites n dnloads  Till now i have dnloaded 6 GB of data @ my MMC!!!

If anyone knows more easiest way to connect,please let me know...THANKS FOR UR PATIENCE!


----------



## Dipen01 (Jul 29, 2006)

Do ur surf on ur CELL..or ur PC


----------



## reddick (Jul 30, 2006)

I surf on my N70 phone.


> Till now i have dnloaded 6 GB of data @ my MMC!!!


It's 60 MB of data i dnloaded


----------



## cyrux (Jul 30, 2006)

Where do you stay reddick ?


----------



## Dipen01 (Jul 30, 2006)

IS it possible to surf on W300i / 6230i..??


----------



## reddick (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm frm Chandhigarh in PUNJAB.


> IS it possible to surf on W300i / 6230i..??


6230i for sure.But confused on W300i


----------



## Dipen01 (Jul 30, 2006)

hmm...really..i have to ignore apps...for s 40 phone... (6230i).... i kinda like it..


----------



## Johnny_Bravo (Jul 31, 2006)

i worked it out successfully on my nokia 6600. I tried to use it on my pc. It connected when server type was changed to slip-unix. But internet explorer and opera 7.1 refused to open any of websites. Some setting tweak required here. I'm using bluesoleil dongle


----------



## Sparsh007 (Jul 31, 2006)

is there any money reqd. for getting the connection?


----------



## shoegoe (Jul 31, 2006)

spashy said:
			
		

> is there any money reqd. for getting the connection?



Nah..an airtel prepaid moblile connection would do..


----------



## cyrux (Aug 1, 2006)

yeah .. finally got through this one... but one thing... i cant log into yahoo mail using this..as i enter username and pwd it says invalid pwd ?? Any particualr reason behind this


----------



## Ishan (Aug 1, 2006)

Make ur yahoo id Standard if its secure...and also try to check on automatically log in or remeber pasword in yahoo...through ur internet connection and then try to log in through airtel live connection method


----------



## Pathik (Aug 1, 2006)

yup and thats not related to this trick neway.....


----------



## chillnow (Sep 2, 2006)

how do u make this work on opera mini!... it works only on opera mobile....as we cant change the homepage of opera mini...
also i want to use yahoo msnger on my phone
can somebody help me..?
thnks


----------



## Pathik (Sep 2, 2006)

u need igprs then @chill


----------



## chillnow (Sep 2, 2006)

im askin here too..
wats igprs?!


----------



## Pathik (Sep 2, 2006)

igprs is internet gprs in wich no ports r blocked and u need to enter ny proxies to use net...like Mobile Office...


----------



## Akshay (Sep 2, 2006)

To use Yahoo, gmail, orkut error free with Airtel Live, turn off ur antivirus (esp. Kaspersky) n Firewalls (ZA, etc.)


----------



## chillnow (Sep 3, 2006)

i need all that stuff to work on my phone...
 i solved most of my problems...  im can access net in opera mini.... this im+ software helps me connect to yahoo messenger but its a trial version. and i can send only one message 
does anybody know a free software or any crack?..to run yahoo msnger on a symbian phone like my n70


----------



## Ankit (Sep 4, 2006)

boss can u elaborate how to surf the net on pc using airtel live on N70...and please tell detail steps for browsing on phone too....do u need to install opera on ur phone separately???from where i can get it


----------



## Akshay (Sep 4, 2006)

@chillnow 

Try agile messenger... U can access gmail, hotmail, yahoo, icq...


----------



## Pathik (Sep 4, 2006)

agile needs igprs d00d..


----------



## chillnow (Sep 5, 2006)

pathiks said:
			
		

> agile needs igprs d00d..


 exactly... Though im+ connects through airtel live @ankit read the 1st page of ths thread. Yes u do need opera, google fr opera mini


----------



## Akshay (Sep 5, 2006)

Rite pathiks. Dis one wrks only with MO n not ripped settings. But isnt thr a way to overcome this prb?


----------



## iMav (Sep 5, 2006)

arrey bhai log i still cannnot successfully connect to the net thru the airtel hack provided .... some1 please help for 6600 giv step by step procedure .... i cannot make the 2 profiles thing work .... i hav 2 profiles but what to do now????


----------



## Pathik (Sep 5, 2006)

Conn 1 usin default browser then 2nd usin opera or nf.. Then open nything in default.. It wont work.. Then open in nf


----------



## iMav (Sep 5, 2006)

nf?? .... i created 2 profiles - airtel live and 'a', in opera i hav set default connection as airtel live .....in services default access point is 'a' .... now i did all the settings in the modem options in my pc ..... when i pair the fone thru the bt -> dial up networking-> my fone .... the dialler opens and then wen i click dial it says dialling then gives me an error .... error 777: the conx attempt failed bcoz the modem or other connecting device in the remote comp is out of order


----------



## Pathik (Sep 5, 2006)

r u able 2 surf all sites thru cell opera or nf


----------



## mAYHEM (Sep 6, 2006)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> nf?? .... i created 2 profiles - airtel live and 'a', in opera i hav set default connection as airtel live .....in services default access point is 'a' .... now i did all the settings in the modem options in my pc ..... when i pair the fone thru the bt -> dial up networking-> my fone .... the dialler opens and then wen i click dial it says dialling then gives me an error .... error 777: the conx attempt failed bcoz the modem or other connecting device in the remote comp is out of order


U dont need 2 profiles.I u wanna browse net on PC,enter airtelfun.com in Access Point(Settings>Connection>GPRS) and use the no *99#.Then open the Airtel Live profile in WEB of ur fone.
On the fone also u can use single profile to make multiple GPRS connections.


----------



## Pathik (Sep 6, 2006)

but u need to make 2 apns to use the tunneling method


----------



## mAYHEM (Sep 6, 2006)

pathiks said:
			
		

> but u need to make 2 apns to use the tunneling method


 U need to make 2 connections to the same apn to use that hack.When u use two profiles u use the same apn airtelfun.com,but u make multiple connections and changing the homepage has nothing to do with this hack.


----------



## chillnow (Sep 7, 2006)

cmon... so nobody is using their messengers by this method...
itll be very useful  think
__________
cmon... so nobody is using their messengers by this method...
itll be very useful i think


----------



## sriharsha_mahankali (Sep 7, 2006)

your handset must be GPRS compatible handset(or)VIA BLUETOOTH facility.

if use gprs then buy datacable for accessing net.for more details contact customer care.I am also using net from airtel.It will be charged 15RS per day.

THANX


----------



## Pathik (Sep 7, 2006)

u can use mesgrs by entering proxies in the options..


----------



## chillnow (Sep 8, 2006)

k im using ebuddy.com ...useful site


----------



## Akshay (Sep 8, 2006)

@pathiks 

I tried entering proxies in msngrs. But dey cant connect... none of dem.. gtalk, yahoo, msn.. nothing workg for me


----------



## mAYHEM (Sep 8, 2006)

Try to use Permeo e-Border Driver with Your Freedom,i was able to make utorrent work maybe the IM can work too.


----------



## Pathik (Sep 8, 2006)

ypur freedom alone shd also work...


----------



## chillnow (Sep 9, 2006)

and what is freedom?.. pathik bhai
__________
waise im only concerned about running messenger..etc on my phone


----------

